# PNOZmulti - Flankenauswertung



## Onkel Dagobert (25 August 2005)

Hallo,

Sicherheitsfunktionen mit der PNOZmulti von PILZ sind überhaupt kein Problem. Nun soll aber neben diesen Funktionen eine kleine Ablaufsteuerung mittels Schrittkette mit Automatik- und Tippfunktion realisiert werden. Jetzt fangen die Probleme an. Rücksetzen des Vorgängerschritts wird mit der Meldung "Unzulässige Schleifenbildung" abgewiesen. Mein Hauptproblem ist allerdings, dass ich scheinbar keine Impulse bilden kann.


```
UN   AURU
UN   FLM_AURU
=    RI
UN   AURU
=    FLM_AURU
```
Im PNOZmulti-Konfigurator wird das natürlich graphisch programmiert. Mein RI kommt nicht, woran kann das liegen? Ich habe den Eindruck, das Programm wird nicht zyklisch ausgeführt. Kann es sein, dass erst alle Zuweisungen gemacht werden und erst dann die Abfragen erfolgen, so dass das Programm also nicht unbedingt in der Reihenfolge abgearbeitet wird, wie es geschrieben ist? Im obigen Beispiel würde dann also der FLM_AURU gebildet werden, bevor er drei Zeilen weiter oben abgefragt wird? Ich hoffe, ich spinne und der Fehler liegt woanders :? .

Wie mache ich eine Flankenauswertung?


Gruss, Onkel

Software: V4.0.2
Hardware: V4.2


----------



## volker (26 August 2005)

ich hab das mal in allen möglichen varianten probiert.
keine chance.
wenn du anstatt merker ausgänge nimmst geht es aber.
das würde dich natürlich etliche ausgänge für lulu kosten und ist bestimmt nicht im sinne deiner sache.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 August 2005)

Hallo Volker,

danke für deine Mühe. Hattest du rein zufällig eine PNOZmulti herumliegen?

Ich habe heute Vormittag den Support bemüht. Eine Flankenauswertung, bzw. Impulsbildung ist ganz einfach möglich, wenn man erst einmal weiss wie. Man nehme einen Zähler, setze den Zählwert auf "1" und aktiviere "automatisches Zurücksetzen". Der Ausgang des Zählers liefert dann den gewünschten Impuls.

Für die Sache mit der "unzulässigen Schleifenbildung" gibt es auch einen Trick. Leider funktioniert dieser nicht in jedem Fall. Man verwende Ausgänge statt Merker, wie du es schon beschrieben hast. Diese kann man dann als Eingang wieder "neu" verknüpfen. Bei der 4-er Version kann man auch virtuelle Ausgänge verwenden. Diese sind eigentlich zur Kommunikation (z.Bsp. DP) vorgesehen. Der Haken dabei ist, dass dies nicht geht, wenn sichere Ausgänge in nachfolgenden Verknüpfungen angesteuert werden. Diese Verknüpfung erkennt der Editor schon bei der Eingabe. Mit echten Ausgängen habe ich es nicht versucht, da ich durch weitere fundamentale Probleme mit dem PNOZmulti-Configurator zu sehr von meiner eigentlichen Arbeit abgehalten wurde. Dazu später mehr.

Dass das Programm nicht zyklisch, bzw. nicht "von oben nach unten" abgearbeitet wird, hat mir der Support bestätigt.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## volker (26 August 2005)

ja pnoz hatte ich zufällig auf dem schreibtisch, da ich an einer fc schreibe um die komplette pnoz über das profibusmodul abzufragen. (ist so gut wie fertig)
ich habs aber nicht in der pnoz probiert.

das mit den ausgängen geht. habs genauso gemacht wie du geschrieben hast. hab dazu halbleiterausgänge genommen. aber das ist ja blöd und kostet unnütz ausgänge.
das mit den virtuellen ausgängen wusste ich. habe das vor kurzem mit einem pb-modul und einer s7 313c2dp verwendet.

das man eine flanke mit einem zähler bilden kann ist auf jeden fall gut zu wissen.

glücklicherweise bin ich noch nicht in die verlegenheit gekommen in die pnoz noch diverse ablaufsteuerungen zu programmieren.
wir benutzen die hauptsächlich um schutztüren o.ä. abzusichern wo sich der einsatz von not-aus-relais nicht mehr lohnt.

welche probs hast du den mit dem konfigurator?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 August 2005)

Hallo Volker,

ich wollte eigentlich erst noch ein paar Tests machen, bevor ich hier falsche Tatsachen darlege. Aber immerhin hatte ich heute mit einen zweiten Rechner die selben Probleme.

Wenn ich online gehe und mir den Status anzeigen lassen möchte, dauert es erstens sehr lange (mind. 30s) bis ich etwas sehe, wenn ich (zweitens) überhaupt etwas sehe. Denn meistens kommt es zum Verbindungsabbruch und das Programm hängt sich auf. Manchmal schmiert es auch schon beim Laden ab. Dann kann ich nur noch über den Task-Manager das Programm beenden und den nächsten Versuch starten. Das Problem tritt nach Änderungen/Neuladen auf. Bis ich dann irgendwann mal wieder den Status sehe, habe ich vergessen was ich überhaupt geändert hatte (wo ist das smilie für weinen :?: ). Unser Pilz-Ansprechpartner war sehr bemüht, mich zu unterstützen. Nur, bei dem Problem kann er selber auch nicht helfen. Die Jungs vom Support oder der Entwicklung wollten oder konnten wohl am Freitagnachmittag auch keine Bäume mehr ausreissen. Man denkt, die serielle Schnittstelle kommt mit der Datenmenge nicht zurecht. Na, mal abwarten was der Montag bringt. Derweil bastel ich an einer ganz einfachen Lösung, ohne Laufzeitüberwachung, ohne Tippbetrieb usw.

Wenn ich dann mal im Status bin, kommt es auch mal vor dass mir ein ODER-Glied mit aktiven Ausgang ohne aktiven Eingang gezeigt wird! Wie will man da ein Programm testen?

Ich habe ca. 170 von 253 möglichen Verbindungen auf ca. 30 Seiten programmiert (V4.0.2). Bei früheren Projekten mit 3-er Version hatte ich nicht die geringsten Probleme. Allerdings war es dort auch bei Sicherheitsfunktionen geblieben, so dass der Gesamtumfang wesentlich geringer war.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## volker (26 August 2005)

also grundsätzlich kann ich sagen, das programm ist beim laden granatenlangsam. und die abstürze beim starten habe ich auch immer mal wieder.

mit meiner v4.0.0 war ich noch nicht online. werde das aber montag mal testen.

das der status nicht korrekt angezeigt wird ist natürlich nicht so prickelnd.
hatte ich bisher (bis v3) keine probs mit.
aber so lange programme habe ich damit auch noch nie geschrieben.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 August 2005)

Hallo

Pilz hat heute meine Probleme im Stammhaus unter die Lupe genommen. Sie hatten die Steuerung nachgebaut und mit meinem Programm getestet. Die Sache mit der fehlerhaften Statusanzeige konnte sofort bestätigt werden. Das größere Problem mit den Abstürzen konnte man jedoch nicht nachvollziehen.

Ich hatte vor Monaten einmal an einer anderen Anlage, jedoch am selben Ort einen ebenfalls nicht begründeten Fehler. Es handelte sich um einen Analogwert der sehr stark "wackelte". Nachdem die Maschine zum Kunden ausgeliefert war, war der Fehler weg. Kann eine unsaubere Netzspannung für meine seriellen Kommunikationsprobleme zuständig sein? Am unmittelbarem Netz befinden viele Werkzeugmaschinen, u.a. auch Erodiermaschinen. Mal sehen, wie es dieses mal aussieht, wenn die Station beim Kunden steht.

Pilz wird den Bug mit der Stausanzeige im nächsten Release beseitigt haben.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (30 August 2005)

@Volker

So einen Baustein hab ich auch vor 1 Jahr geschrieben, ich lese einmalig Alles aus, und dann nur noch zwei Segmente. Benutzt habe ich Block_Move in einem FB mit zugehörigem Instanz-DB, in welchem dann die Daten liegen.
Bei Interesse können wir uns ja mal austauschen, evtl. hat einer von uns ja eine richtig gute Idee mit dabei  :wink: .

@Onkel
Im PnozMulti eine Ablaufsteuerung zu realisieren ist aber hart an der Grenze,
die haben auch ausgewachsene Sicherheits-SPS, mit denen sowas besser zu realisieren ist.


----------



## volker (30 August 2005)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> So einen Baustein hab ich auch vor 1 Jahr geschrieben, ich lese einmalig Alles aus, und dann nur noch zwei Segmente. Benutzt habe ich Block_Move in einem FB mit zugehörigem Instanz-DB, in welchem dann die Daten liegen.
> Bei Interesse können wir uns ja mal austauschen, evtl. hat einer von uns ja eine richtig gute Idee mit dabei  :wink: .



@ralle und onkel
*ihr habt PN*

na klar lass uns das mal tauschen.

ich habe da 2 baustein. 

einen der alle segmente und tabellen liest.
hier habe ich teilweise noch ein paar probs.
wenn ich zu schnell die daten anfordere bekomme ich einen fehler von der pnoz. aber auch wenn ich langsam anfordere habe ich 30 fehler.
zur genauen auswertung bin ich noch nicht gekommen.
ich nehme an, das diese segmente nicht existieren, obwohl sie laut handbuch da sein müssten.

und einen der gezielt nur ein segment einer tabelle liest.

sfc20 benutze ich nicht. ich lese/schreibe direkt in die peripherie. und speicher die empfangenen daten dan in einem db.

diese segmente erzeugen beim lesen einen fehler.


Fehlerliste; linkes Byte = Tabelle, rechtes Byte = Segment
W#16#106
W#16#0107
W#16#0700
W#16#0701
W#16#0702
W#16#0703
W#16#0704
W#16#0705
W#16#0706
W#16#0707
W#16#0708
W#16#0709
W#16#070A
W#16#070B
W#16#070C
W#16#070D
W#16#070E
W#16#070F
W#16#0710
W#16#0711
W#16#0712
W#16#0713
W#16#0800
W#16#0801
W#16#0802
W#16#0803
W#16#0804
W#16#0805
W#16#0806
W#16#0807


----------



## Anonymous (30 August 2005)

Hallo Ralle,



> Im PnozMulti eine Ablaufsteuerung zu realisieren ist aber hart an der Grenze,
> die haben auch ausgewachsene Sicherheits-SPS, mit denen sowas besser zu realisieren ist.



Ja sicher, aber für eine so kleine Station kann man ja keine Riesen-Steuerung bauen. Die komplette Steuerung passt in einen kleinen Schrank (600x380x210). Da einige Schutzmassnahmen wie Not-Aus, Schutztür, Doppel-Pressensicherheitsventil und einige Sicherheitsendschalter notwendig waren, brauchten wir die PNOZmulti. Und wir hatten eben gesagt, wir packen das bisschen Ablauf auch noch mit rein. Es geht ja im Prinzip auch. Die Software hat zwar ihre spartanischen Eigenheiten und Einschränkungen gegenüber einer gewöhnlichen SPS, aber auch damit kann man klarkommen. Ich habe z.Bsp. die Schritte nicht im Ablauf zurückgesetzt, wie sonst üblich, sondern erst beim Neustart der Kette. Das spart die Kopfstände wegen den "unzulässigen Schleifen". Seit Gestern läuft es mit allen Erdordernissen und mit Überwachung sämtliche Schalter und Zylinder. Aber die Grenze des Machbaren ist damit tatsächlich fast erreicht.

Durch die Programmabstürze hatte ich das drei- bis vierfache an Zeit benötigt. Wenn man nach jeder Änderung 10 Minuten braucht, um das Ergebnis zu sehen, ist das kein Wunder. Morgen kommt unser Pilz-Onkel mit seiner Rechentechnik zu uns zu Besuch. Mal sehen, wie das Programm auf seinem Rechner läuft. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es laufen wird!

Wenn die Programmabstürze geklärt sind, spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen, für kommende Anwendungen ähnlichen Umfangs diese Technik wieder zu verwenden.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (1 September 2005)

Da geb ich dir Recht Onkel!  :lol:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 September 2005)

Hallo,

der Pilzberater war da. Er hatte mit seinem Rechner die selben Probleme.
Die Fehler treten erst ab einer bestimmten Größe des Projekts auf. Bei "normalen" Sachen, also einigen Sicherheitsfunktionen dürfte es keine Probleme geben. Das nächste Release wird im November kommen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (2 September 2005)

Danke, gut zu wissen, unsere Projekte kommen auch auf 20-30 Seiten.


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

Hi ihr! Hatte auch schon ähnliche Probleme. Bin dann aber von der PNOZ-Multi umgestiegen.

Probiert doch mal die Sicherheits-SPS "Pluto" von Jokab Safety. Mit der hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie Probleme und der Support ist auch spitze.

Grüße,
 ElemenT-X


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 September 2005)

Hallo ElemenT-X,

danke für den guten Hinweis, das sieht nicht schlecht aus. Die Kunden haben jedoch nachvollziehbare Gründe, bei ausgewählten Herstellern zu bleiben. Aber ich werde es mal als Alternative vorschlagen.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2005)

Hallo Onkel Dagobert,

ist ja verständlich. Manche haben ja auch Vorgaben was verwendet werden darf. Hab nur meine Erfahrung gepostet. Vielleicht hift es ja jemandem weiter. Wünsche noch ein schönes Wochenende.

Gruß,

ElemenT-X


----------



## PilzBeratung (12 Oktober 2005)

*Dynamische Anzeige*

die dynamische Anzeige funktioniert (komischer weise) am Besten mit einem USB Adapter ....
Gruß


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 März 2006)

Hallo Herr Pilz,

mit der aktuellen Version sind alle genannten Probleme restlos beseitigt worden. Probleme mit der seriellen Schnittstelle gibt es nicht mehr. Auch die Dynamik im Online-Status ist völlig in Ordung. Man kann sich jetzt richtig auf die Inbetriebnahme konzentrieren ;-) , was damas absolut nicht möglich war. Vielen Dank!

Aber langweiligig wird es trotzdem nicht. Regelmässiges Sichern ist unbedingt zu empfehlen!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Maxl (29 März 2006)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Herr Pilz,


Ähm, die haben eine ChefIN.


----------

